# I think I might have found a cure



## nghfb88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Guys, I have been suffering from this HORRIBLE condition for over five years. I've tried everything -- with zero relief. But I think I may have found the silver bullet --- at least I hope so -- in CBD/ hemp oil.

Check out this video:






I found a very reputable company that sells CBD related products.

Here is the link:

http://thebuzzlaunch.com/7890204

I just placed my order for the CBD Hemp Vap and Salve

Wish you all well.

Mike


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

1st post? Naaah...

edit: I feel like Yama is gonna be all over this thread, lol.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Capitalizing on mental health sufferers. Ah the humanity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Tried the tincture from them and it made me high and experience DP again massively. Idk didnt touch me but if it works go ahead man. Use it!


----------



## nghfb88 (Mar 12, 2014)

This isn't my first time posting on here. I'm just under a different username. And I suffer from this 24/7, so don't even start with me. I'm just trying to help. And yes, full disclosure, I am an affiliate of this company. Why? Because of my DP! I'm obsessed with finding a solution.


----------



## nghfb88 (Mar 12, 2014)

...Also, my DP was triggered by weed. But there is no THC in this -- it's CBD -- which has been known to help with seizures and extreme anxiety. This is the first time it's being made widely available to the public.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I tried CBD cannabis to treat my condition and it only made me even more dissociated. I was feeling better a few months ago and I really felt hyped about medical marijuana, I got a Doctors note for my Depression and got myself a medical marijuana card. I tried several strains, oils, tinctures, and they all had the same effect. Made my DPDR worse. This is just my experience, someone else may benefit from this, but I just want to warn people, no matter how much I wanted this to work and help me, it only made things worse. Stay informed and stay safe.


----------



## nghfb88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Did anything offer you relief?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Did weed ever help you? If so was it a small dose or a morr satvia dominant strain?



Vanmichael said:


> I tried CBD cannabis to treat my condition and it only made me even more dissociated. I was feeling better a few months ago and I really felt hyped about medical marijuana, I got a Doctors note for my Depression and got myself a medical marijuana card. I tried several strains, oils, tinctures, and they all had the same effect. Made my DPDR worse. This is just my experience, someone else may benefit from this, but I just want to warn people, no matter how much I wanted this to work and help me, it only made things worse. Stay informed and stay safe.


----------



## nghfb88 (Mar 12, 2014)

At this point, I feel like I have nothing to lose.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I too have found that the CanChew gum had significant anxiolytic effects, as well as some anti-depressant effects. Also, something that was really pronounced was the anti-addictive effect; I smoked less than half of the amount of cigarettes I normally smoke on a day where I took 100mg+

However, like Guest_feelingagain_*, I also became stoned from the CibDex tincture (wasn't fun), thus leading me to believe there is probably more THC in it than in the CanChew.
Also, it is too expensive for daily use. One possibility I see is to get 99,9% pure synthetic CBD. This would ensure that no THC is present in the substance.
The price per dose would significantly drop when bought in the quantities necessary to make such an order, and effect assessment could be done fairly.


----------

